

Augmented Reality App for Translating Chinese Characters [2002] - eas
http://www.nytimes.com/2002/03/14/technology/what-s-next-point-shoot-and-translate-into-english.html

======
eas
Someone please tell me "there's an app for that" on current retail hardware:

 _Now, Dr. Haritaoglu has come up with a wireless solution to these
translation blues: a cellphone or palmtop containing a color digital camera
that takes a snapshot of the mysterious text and sends it along to a server.
Software on the server identifies and translates the text, sends the English
words back, and superimposes them on the screen.

So Dr. Haritaoglu can point and click with his hand-held device at a sign in a
grocery store window containing the Chinese characters for ginseng, shark fin
and herbs, as he did recently in San Francisco's Chinatown, and, 10 or 15
seconds later, see the words in English on the screen._

~~~
chaosprophet
Exactly my thought too. Hell, if there aint an app for that on the App store,
the person who creates it can probably pocket quite a decent sum. It doesn't
even require AR to do the job. Perhaps, I'll work on it sometime.

